# うらやまし花や蝶やといふめれどかは虫くさき世をも見るかな



## ハチ子

この文章の意味はなんでしょうか。 


宜しくお願い致します!!



私が読んでいる物語は、虫がとても好きの姫の物語です。
姫について、いろいろな人は何か言っています。
もちろん、姫が批判されましたね。
だれかこう言います:

「うらやましいなあ、世間では花や蝶やと言うけれど。。。私なんか、毛虫臭い世界を見ているのだ。」


原文のなら、

「うらやまし花や蝶やといふめれどかは虫くさき世をも見るかな」

です。

この文章の意味はなんでしょうか。

“Oh I’m envious, even if the world loves flowers and butterflies, I go crazy (I’m watching) for a world of caterpillars”


姫は毛虫の世界が好きです。
話している人は、なにを言いたいだろうか。
「うらやましい!」 と言える人はダレでしょうか。
もしかして、風刺的に話していますか。
Is the sentence ironic?  Is the person who is talking, talking for himself or, on the contrary, he is doing a parody of the princess, as she would say “oh, everyone is so into lovely things and I am the strange one”?

Thank you ^_^



PS: complete text (one of the versions I have)
これを若い女房たちが聞いて、
「ほんと得意そうにおっしゃるけれど、悩まされるばかりですよ、こんな遊び道具では。
どのような方が蝶を愛する姫君にお仕えしているのでしょう」
と言うので、兵衛という人が、
　「どうして私は、うちとけるすべもなく親しみにくい毛虫のような姫君なのに、お世
　　話するつとめをしているのでしょう」
と言えば、小大輔という人は笑って、
　「うらやましいですねぇ、世間では花や蝶やと言っておられるようですけれど。私な
　　んか毛虫臭い生活を送っているのですから」
などと言います。


----------



## frequency

こういうのは、個人の感想によって違うし自分(frequency)の意見だけが正しいわけじゃないよ。


ハチ子 said:


> もしかして、風刺的に話していますか。


兵衛さんの「お世話をするつとめ」のことを、人は華やかな仕事ですね～と言っていますね。うらやましいですよ。それに比べて私(小大輔さん)は毛虫みたいな陰気くさい仕事なんですよ～、と言ってるんじゃないかな？

あまり古典は得意じゃないので間違えていたらごめんね。


----------



## ハチ子

frequency said:


> こういうのは、個人の感想によって違うし自分(frequency)の意見だけが正しいわけじゃないよ。



はい! （＾_＾）ありがたいです! とても!


私はあの「小大輔」さんのことについて一日中迷うっていましたよぉ!
仕事の名前でしょうか、人の名前でしょうか、、、
解決できなかった。
、、、実に、 今もあまりできませんが。

だって、文章には、
「若い女房」(姫君の侍女だと思っています) や「兵衛」、などなど。
だから、「小大輔」は何でしょうか。 
あれも「仕事の名前」ではないか、 と!
辞書にしらべたら、「大輔」は "vice minister" だそうです
。

でも、、、「小」もあるから、なんか、名前っぽいではないか、と。

だから、 「小大輔」 さんは、、、ダレ?
どう翻訳するほうがいいでしょうか。

"Little vice minister"...?
それとも、日本の方の名前のように、 "Ko ...taiyuu?" .."Ko DAISUKE"???


----------



## frequency

「兵衛」も「小大輔」も男の人の名前だと思うんだ。だから男の人たちだと思う。


ハチ子 said:


> 兵衛という人が、　「---- うちとけるすべもなく親しみにくい毛虫のような姫君なのに、お世話するつとめをしている


兵衛さんのつとめは、「毛虫の姫君」をお世話することじゃないかな？
そのおつとめは華やかといわれます。一方、小大輔さんは「ぼくの仕事はそうじゃない」という会話をしているね。二人は友人だと思う。そしてたぶん、この会話の場に「若い女房（女性？）」もいたのではないかな？（これはよくわかりません。）

兵衛と小大輔さんはなんて読むんだろう？　「ひょうべい」と「しょうだいすけ」だろうか？


----------



## ハチ子

わぁ、frequencyさんが新しいお返事を書いてくれました!
ありがとう!直ぐに読んできます!
今、 このイメージをアップロードしていました。

蝶を可愛がる姫君の屋敷の隣に、 物語の主人公、 毛虫を可愛がっている姫君が住んでいます。
この変な姫君について、いろいろな人が話しています。
批判に間違いない。 姫君は眉毛もしていて、お歯黒もしません。

https://i.imgur.com/03JLdrG.png  ---> これ!^ー^


"Ko Daifu"... ? "Little...vice... minister..."?^^;;;;;


----------



## ハチ子

もしかして、、、 いろいろな侍女がお互いにはなしているかもしれませんか。
そうなら、「小大輔」さんだけではなく、「兵衛」 も固有名詞になります!

ひょっとして、皆は侍女かもしれまんせんか!


----------



## frequency

ハチ子 said:


> この変な姫君について、いろいろな人が話しています。


その通りです。
兵衛さんと小大輔さんは、この変な姫君のお世話をしている人です。

若い侍女が、「蝶を愛する姫君*だったら、どのようだろう？どれぐらい平和なんだろう？」と言う。
そしたら、兵衛さんは、「どうして私は、分かり合える術もなく親しみにくい毛虫のような姫君をお世話する勤めについているのだろう」と言うので、
小大輔さんはそれに対して、「うらやましいなあ、世間では花や蝶やと言うけれど、私なんか毛虫臭い世界を見ているのだ。」
・・という会話をしているよ。

この「_うらやましいなあ_」は、「蝶を愛する姫君」を世話する人がうらやましい、と言ってるよ。「_世間では花や蝶やと言うけれど、_」これは、普通「姫君」たるもの花や蝶のようですよね、と言っているんだよ。
それにひきかえ、ぼくらの姫君は毛虫のようだよね、と言っているんだ。このあと、


ハチ子 said:


> 批判に間違いない。


そうだよ。「毛虫の姫君」の外見のことで、悪口を言っているんだよ・・　ちょっとこのあとの「_嫌だねえ・・_」のところを読んでごらん。

*この「蝶を愛する姫君」は実際には彼らの間にいない人物です。


----------



## frequency

ハチ子 said:


> 「小大輔」さんだけではなく、「兵衛」 も固有名詞になります!ひょっとして、皆は侍女かもしれまんせんか!


ああ・・ごめんね、そうだね。もしかすると、女の人の名前かもしれないよ。ちょっと調べる必要がありそうだね。


----------



## Flaminius

この文章は『堤中納言物語』という作品のうち「虫愛づる姫君」という一篇です。ハチ子さん、次回からは出典は画像だけでなく、書名またはURLもお願いします。

この短編はかなり有名なので色々なサイトに掲載されていますが、一応校訂されたテキストと写本を示します。
http://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/1018047/384
http://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/2550700/23

小大輔は「こだいふ」、兵衛は「ひょうえ」と読みます。彼らは「女房」と呼ばれる仕事をしています。女房とは、平安時代からの用語で、貴族の令嬢の世話係兼教育係のような役目があります。ヨーロッパの侍女もそうだと思いますが、彼ら自身それなりの家柄の出なので教養があり、令嬢にかわって手紙を書いたり歌を作ったりすることがあります。当時、身分ある女性は閉鎖的な生活をしていたので、家族以外の男性とはほとんど接触がありませんでした。歌を詠んだり手紙を書いたりすることで自分の魅力を男性に伝えていました。声をかけるとか顔を見せるなんていうのは、やりとりが深まった後のことです。

というわけで、魅力的で望ましい家柄の男性を射止めるには、歌の上手さ、手跡の美しさが必須でした。令嬢自身に素養がない場合は女房が代行しました。貴族は娘に良縁を願う実利的な理由があり、才能ある女房を娘に付けたものです。小大輔、兵衛はそのような役目を期待されて虫愛づる姫君の世話係についたのでしょう。この場面でいえば、彼らは桜や蝶の美しさを讃美することを仕事と思っていたのに、毛虫の世話をする羽目になったと不本意さを感じています。

女房はなぜか、官職にちなむ名前で呼ばれることが多いです。これはもちろん本名ではなく、社会に出て人と付き合ったり仕事をするための呼び方です。女房の通称は多くは父親の官職に由来します。有名な女房でいえば、清少納言とか清少納言ですね。

本名を使わないのは男性も同じで、虫愛づる姫君の父も按察の大納言としか書かれていません。


----------



## frequency

じゃああの二人（兵衛と小大輔）はやっぱり女の子なの？


----------



## Flaminius

そうですよ。

ついでに、女房とは長い間、侍女や宮廷女官の意味でした。妻を意味するようになったのは、比較的最近の変化です。


----------



## ハチ子

‿︵‿︵‿︵‿ヽ(°□° )ノ︵‿︵‿︵‿︵やっと、分かってきましたっ!!!!


Frequencyさん、Flaminiusさん
、、、ありがとうございます、心から!
Flaminiusさんの素晴らしいご説明のは、私がしてみている仕事には役に立つです。

ありがとうございます!!!!


----------

